# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  على خطى مبارك.. مصر تخطط لضرب سد اثيوبيا لفتح مجرى النيل

## هدوء عاصف

*
على خطى مبارك.. مصر تخطط لضرب سد اثيوبيا لفتح مجرى النيل


مع إصرار اثيوبيا على المضي قدماً نحو بناء سد النهضة، ونظراً لما تراه مصر بأنه إعتداء على حقوقها التاريخية في مياه النيل، وفي ظل الضغوط والدعوات التي تطالب الحكومة المصرية بإتخاذ خطوات حازمة تجاه أثيوبيا، غير مستثنية التحرك العسكري، بات من الواضح أن مصر قد تقوم باستخدام العنف، ولكنه قد لا يكون تدخلاً عسكرياً مباشراً وقصف بالطائرات.


يضغط الرئيس محمد مرسي والقوات
المسلحة بتوجيه ضربات عسكرية للسد

وحسب التقديرات فإن أمام مصر خمسة خيارات عسكرية أو عنيفة ترد فيها على تعنت أثيوبيا، منها دعم المجموعات المسلحة المناهضة للنظام الحاكم، الذي يوصف بالإستبدادي والقمعي، أو شن حرب بـ"الوكالة"، من خلال دعم الجارة إريتريا، وهي عدو لأثيوبيا، والتي تربطها علاقات قوية بمصر، أو دعم الحركات المسلحة في الصومال، والدفع بها الى شن هجمات على أثيوبيا، لاسيما أنهما على عداء كامل بعد أن غزت اثيوبيا الأراضي الصومالية خلال الأعوام الأخيرة أكثر من مرة، بدعم من أمريكا، وأخيرا توجيه ضربات عسكرية خاطفة ومباشرة لتقويض وتخريب السد ومعداته من خلال قوات النخبة، وشن ضربات بسلاح الجو انطلاقا من السودان.

وقد لا تكون هذه الخيارات العنيفة المتاحة فحسب أمام مصر، بل قد تكون لديها خيارات توجيه ضربات عسكرية مباشرة للسد، وفقاً لتسريبات عن موقع "ويكليكس"، الذي نقل عن وكالة الإستخباراتية الأميركية، إن الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، ورئيس جهاز مخابراته الراحل اللواء عمر سليمان، كانا يدرسان بجدية خطة لتوجيه ضربات عسكرية مباشرة للسد الأثيوبي، ونشر الموقع نص وثيقة تعود إلى 1 حزيران (يونيو) 2010 منسوبة لمصدر أمني مصري، مقرب من مبارك وعمر سليمان قوله: "الدولة الوحيدة التي لا تتعاون هي إثيوبيا، نحن مستمرون في التفاوض معها، وبالوسائل الدبلوماسية، وبالفعل نحن نناقش التعاون العسكري مع السودان، لكن إذا وصل الأمر إلى أزمة، فسنقوم ببساطة بإرسال طائرة لقصف السد والعودة فى نفس اليوم".

وكشف الموقع برقية تعود إلى تاريخ 26 آيار (مايو) 2010، أن مصر تتعاون مع السودان عسكرياً لضرب سد أثيوبيا، ورد فيها: "ان الرئيس السوداني عمر البشير وافق للمصريين على بناء قاعدة جوية صغيرة في منطقة "كوستا" لاستضافة قوات خاصة، وسلاح الطيران المصري وقد يتم إرسالها لتدمير السد على النهر الأزرق".

وكانت الازمة قد احتدمت على مياه النيل بين مصر ودول المنبع، ولاسيما إثيوبيا، بعد ان بدأت الاخيرة ببناء سد لتحويل مجرى النيل الأزرق أطلقت عليه اسم سد النهضة، الذي تقول مصر والسودان إنه سيؤثر في حصتهما من المياه. بينما يضغط بعض السياسيين على الرئيس محمد مرسي والقوات المسلحة بتوجيه ضربات عسكرية للسد. في حين يتهم آخرون إسرائيل ودولًا خليجية، منها الإمارات وقطر والسعودية والكويت، بتشجيع إثيوبيا على بناء السد مكايدة بمصر وكراهية بنظام الاخوان الحاكم في مصر اليوم.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يعني نهر النيل شريان الحياة لأكبر دولة عربية عدد سكانها تجاوز ال90 مليون نسمة ، ساهم هالنهر في ازدهار دولة زراعيا رغم طبيعتها الصحراوية القاحلة ، وساهم في الثورة الصناعية والسياحية في بلد يحتوي على اكثر من نصف آثار العالم ، يعني لحتى تيجي دولة مثل اثيوبيا تدمر هالبلد بسبب غطرستها وكراهيتها للعرب وللنظام الحاكم الحالي !!
لا فعلا لا بد من رد قاسي من مصر ...*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*ما بجوز لاثيوبيا انها تسيطر على النيل... لانه بعتبر شيء اساسي ومهم للحياة بمصر من مئات السنين*

----------

